# OT > Offtopic >  HKL:n kuorma-autot

## I-Tuovinen

Havaitsin eilen, että HKL:n legendaarinen Scania (rek.nro *BKT-500*) oli pikeämistöissä myöhään illalla Seaside-hotellin edessä, kiskotyömaalla.
Tunnus ei enää ollut HKL:n, vaan kyljessä luki Kivilinja Oy. Onko HKL luopumassa omasta kalustosta, vai tietääkö joku, miksi auto on myyty? Onko HKL:llä ehkä uusi auto tilalla?

----------

